
Hedgehogs, the Keepers of Order and Knowledge in Slavic Fairy Tales - lermontov
http://tinydonkey.fairytalereview.com/2016/04/hedgehogs-the-keepers-of-order-and-knowledge-in-slavic-fairy-tales/
======
Steko
The still as noted is from _Hedgehog in the Fog_ which is an amazing animated
short and well worth your 10 minutes:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rugwd8ZNHY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rugwd8ZNHY)

~~~
phillc73
Another one I really like is "There once was a dog":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWBBODkPlpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWBBODkPlpY)

And of course Gena and Cheburashka:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xrr9mcdFvw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xrr9mcdFvw)

Not from my childhood, but rather my wife's and now our son's.

~~~
jnsaff2
Or the 420 edition of Gena and Cheburashka:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GpHp9jzUDM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GpHp9jzUDM)

------
Ygg2
If there is one interesting thing about Slavic Fairy Tales is that no
embodiment is considered truly, irredeemably evil. Everything is sort of gray.

Even Death can be called to be Godmother, embodiment of diseases can return a
favor, etc.

~~~
kbart
Not to offend anyone, but considering something/someone "truly, irredeemably
evil" is very American attitude. For example, compare contemporary movies from
Hollywood vs European.

~~~
amelius
I always hated fairy tales, even as a child, probably for this very reason.
Perhaps I should subscribe to the Slavonic storytelling. Is there a good
story-bundle that can be recommended both for adults and children?

~~~
Gargol
I grew up in Ukraine and some of the best books you could get with Slavic
stories is this publisher (ababahalamaha in Ukrainian its "А-БА-БА-ГА-ЛА-МА-
ГА") -
[http://ababahalamaha.com.ua/en/Main_Page](http://ababahalamaha.com.ua/en/Main_Page)
. Apart from amazing stories, each book is a piece of great artwork.

~~~
phillc73
My boy has a few of these and the artwork really is amazing.

------
andrewclunn
Ah, that explains why the Russian ports of Sonic the Hedgehog are all puzzle
games.

------
miiiiiike
After the sky was finally installed:
[https://gfycat.com/KlutzyPointedAmericancrocodile](https://gfycat.com/KlutzyPointedAmericancrocodile)

